# Ouverture de ports (pare-feu os x tiger server)



## groland (21 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai de bonnes connaissances de mac os x tiger, et je sais comment ouvrir des ports sur le pare-feu (pour quelques applications pro, vnc, etc...).
Je viens de récupérer un mini avec une licence d'os x server. L'install c'est bien passé, j'ai voulu reconfiguré le firewall d'os x server (ouvrir des ports) et par contre, le pare feu est différent de celui d'os x de base et je ne trouve pas comment ouvrir des ports tcp / udp.

J'ai pas mal chercher sur le net et rien trouver en francais.

Y'a t il des pro / admin d'os x tiger server qui peuvent me filer un petit coup de main ?
Merci d'avance.


Bien cordialement.
Pierre


----------



## Galphanet (23 Juillet 2007)

Salut,
Je peux te guider mais mes serveurs sont en anglais...

Tu ouvres Server Admin, tu va dans Firewall, tu va dans Settings (en bas) puis dans Services (en haut) tu cliques sur le "+" et tu met le nom, le port et le protocole de ton service. Mais il y a déjà pas mal de règles préconfigurées qu'il suffit d'activer les règles en cochant la case juste à coté de celle qui te plait.

Pour aller plus loin, ce firewall c'est en fait ipfw donc tu peux aller dans la console, tapper man ipfw lire un peu la doc et tapper tes commandes mais bon


----------

